# My Shelter is needing more cages!



## Karlie (Aug 5, 2009)

I am needing more cages (wire bottom please) for the shelter, since I also raise show rabbits I am building a small barn for the shelter rabbits and I am needing more housing for them. 

If you have a rabbit in need of a home (or know someone else who does) I will take them if their housing is included! This will give another rabbit a chance to be placed in my shelter and the rabbit coming to me with the cage a chance to have a forever home!

-Karlie


----------



## Karlie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Karlie wrote: *


> I am needing more cages (wire bottom please) for the shelter, since I also raise show rabbits I am building a small barn for the shelter rabbits and I am needing more housing for them.
> 
> If you have a rabbit in need of a home (or know someone else who does) I will take them if their housing is included! This will give another rabbit a chance to be placed in my shelter and the rabbit coming to me with the cage a chance to have a forever home!
> 
> -Karlie


The first post isn't complete, I am looking for a cheap place to get cages, not just free ones.

Thanks,

Karlie


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 7, 2009)

you should try craigslist, put a post that the rescue is looking for any cages that someone might be getting rid of. Sometimes people list on there if anyone knows of a rescue that could use stuff. Just a thought, there are alot of people that are out there that have these things and just want to get rid of them


----------



## Pipp (Aug 8, 2009)

Fpr tje recprd. Karlie is a breeder who takes in unwanted rabbits and rehomes themfor a small fee, but she's not running a rescue -- the bunnies are not spayed./neutered, no home checks are conducted, etc -- thus there will be limitations on what she can ask for or expect on a charitable or donated bases. 

If they were altered, I'd suggest doing what a lot of shelters do, which is establish a large cage-free free-run area. Much more fun for the rabbits. But obviously not an option for intact rabbits. 

While we really appreciate breeders giving space to unwanted rabbits, the bottom line for 'rescuing' rabbits is to offer them something better than they had. For a rabbit in a city shelter in danger of euthanization, abused rabbits, meat rabbits in small cages, etc, being rescued from suffering or death is obviously a good thing. 

But if someone had a house rabbit they no longer wanted and surrendered it to a shelter that could only provide a small cage and little 'out' time, the rabbit is not better off.

Free run rooms or pens or even sanctuaries are the best option. (And of course finding them great homes, as good or better than what they had).

But the point of the whole exercise is lost if they're allowed to breed even more rabbits most likely to meet similar fates. 



sas :expressionless:


----------



## Karlie (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi, thanks Luvmyzoocrew, I will try putting an add on there. 

Pipp, All of my rabbits get multiple hours outside of their cages in a 24x20ft play-pen, please don't put negative comments on my posts.
And I belive it is better that they are turned into me and re-homed than turned loose or abandoned. I do the best I can do make sure all my rabbits get good homes.

Karlie


----------



## CKGS (Aug 8, 2009)

It is sort of misleading to say that your shelter needs more cages when you don't run or have a shelter though. Just my opinion. 
It is good of you to rehome rabbits whom need help though.


----------



## Karlie (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats just what I would call it, a shelter, as I put a lot of efort into making sure every rabbit I can help gets a good home. I do think rescue would be inapropriate as I do not rescue rabbits, but shelters are just where animals (Rabits in this case) are taken care of and re-homed, in my opinioun.

Karlie


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Karlie, do you have a local humane society or anything like that? Maybe you could take in rabbits and give them to them, so they could be spayed and neuteured or maybe see if you could work with them and they could pay or partly pay for the rabbits spays/neuteurs


----------



## Karlie (Aug 10, 2009)

I already contacted them and they said that they do not take in rabbits and couldn't do anything but direct people with rabbits over to me. Its a really small rescue/shelter place.

Thanks for the idea though,
Karlie


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Fpr tje recprd. Karlie is a breeder who takes in unwanted rabbits and rehomes themfor a small fee, but she's not running a rescue -- the bunnies are not spayed./neutered, no home checks are conducted, etc -- thus there will be limitations on what she can ask for or expect on a charitable or donated bases.
> 
> If they were altered, I'd suggest doing what a lot of shelters do, which is establish a large cage-free free-run area. Much more fun for the rabbits. But obviously not an option for intact rabbits.
> 
> ...




:expressionlessI'm sorry, but I find this very offensive as a breeder and also very rude towards Karlie.

Altering and home checks are not the definition of a legitimate rescue. And rabbits do not need free run rooms or sanctuaries to be happy or to be considered "better off".

Through helping to rehome rabbits, Karlie IS providing a much better situation than the rabbit would havehad elsewhere. Rabbits that are surrendered to her are likely not recieving the love and care that they deserve. When they get to her, she provides them with a second chance, regular feedings, a new loving family, etc. A lot of breeders would _never_ do what she does because of the crap they get from people who think this same way towards them. She is putting time and money into extra rabbits that will not help with her breeding program or serve any "purpose" towards her. She is putting everything _extra_ into this endeavor and not benefitting from it at all. I believe she has every right to ask for extra help in continuing to rescue and rehome unwanted rabbits.

A rabbit doesn't need to be altered to be happy, nor do they need a house larger than mine. Rabbits are perfectly happy just to have an owner who loves them, and a second chance at that is more than most people would be willing to give them.

I say WAY TO GO KARLIE for not only working towards improving the reputation of reputable breeders, but also for helping out bunnies in need. You're doing great things for rabbits on every end.


----------



## Karlie (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks OakRidgeRabbits!

That is truly one of the best things anybody has said to me over this forum about what I do for the rabbits. :]

Thanks A million,
Karlie


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 10, 2009)

You truly are making a difference.


----------



## Karlie (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm fairly sure you posted on a topic about rabbitry websites. Could you look my shelter and rabbitry website over and tell me what you think of them?

www.showbunnyrabbitry.webs.com
www.thebluebunnie.webs.com

thanks,
Karlie


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 10, 2009)

They look great! I especially like the setup of the shelter website. Very organized and clutter free!


----------



## Karlie (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, do you have one? I will look at it, I'm kind of bored so I'd love to :]

Karlie


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep! http://oakridgerabbits.bravehost.com

Just did an update today.


----------



## Karlie (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay, I'll look at it,
Thanks for looking at mine!

Karlie


----------



## Karlie (Aug 10, 2009)

It says that the website isn't availible..


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh woops, wrong address. lol

http://oakridgerabbitry.bravehost.com/


----------



## Hawkertinger (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice!! And Karlie, I'm with OakRidge...I think what you're doing is awesome.  Way to go...and the sites look GREAT!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 11, 2009)

I have to say that some of what Pipp said is right. You have on your adoption form "What are you going to use this rabbit for?" With "Breeding" as a choice. 

That shouldn't be on there if you're rehoming the rabbits  That just means they go to their new home and breed and then, like Pipp said, their offspring might end up with the same fate; and there's already soo many rabbits in shelters. 

I also don't think that "petting zoo" or "class pet" should be choices on there either. Too me, those two things are worse than what they probably originally came to the shelter for. 

I know you're just trying to do the right thing by finding these rabbits new homes, but do it a little more responsibly. They should be going to pet homes, not breeding homes, or being classroom pets (which I find as neglect ) 

And at 13, you seem to have a lot on your hands. Maybe let the bigger rescues who can actually spay/neuter their rabbits and find them homes where they'll be just pets work on rehoming. I'm not saying you don't provide them with the best care, but you should care more about where they go, not to be used as breeding animals/class pets or put in a petting zoo. They should also be spayed/neutered. And I think the adoption price should be a little more than a measly $10. $10 is nothing and anyone could get their hands on the rabbit and who knows what they might be actually using it for? I say that a $15 to $20 adoption fee is the best.

Emily


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 11, 2009)

A rabbit can't be happy if they are part of a petting zoo or are a class pet?

Let me tell you- I have multiple rabbits who thrive on TONS of attention from anyone who will give it to them. I can hardly agree that it would be neglect for them to be in that situation! I've taken them to events with large groups of kids before, educational type stuff, and the rabbits LOVE it. When the kids got bored and ran off to another activity, the rabbits ran after them!

Rabbits can be very happy and loved in almost any situation, they just need to have their personalities matched to their new "job".


----------



## Karlie (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Hawkertinger.

I have the "Breeding", "Showing" etc awnswers on there because if I don't put them on there, I will have people tell me that the rabbit is going to be a pet and end up using them for meat or something. With this, if they put that down I can inform them that I will not adopt a rabbit out for that purpose. If they want a show rabbit I direct them to my other website to see my show rabbits that I have for sale. 
Also, I know severel rabbits that are in petting zoos and are class pets, they are just as happy as any others I've seen. I ask the teachers/caregivers how supervized the rabbits will be when put out for others to pet/play with them. I will not adopt them out if they have no supervision when being handled. I believe that in the wrong petting zoo or school they may not be happy. But if the rabbits are socialized enough and like attention they can thrive in that kind of enviornment.



Also, if I didn't take them in, all these rabbits would be sold for meat, turned loose, left to starve to death in their own hutches/cages or worse. There are no types of shelters like that where I live, also I would never adopt out as many as I get if Iwas to raise the adoption fee higher than that. Since I do not put any rabbits down there would be many that would never get homes.

Karlie


----------



## CKGS (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the point was that many 'classroom pets' are rehomed yet again at the end of the year, aren't let out of their cages often, and alot are scared after experiences where children have tapped on their cages and been too loud and rambunctious. 
It all depends on the school and if the teacher is willing to keep the pet after it's usefullness has wore off. We had rats in my science class in high school and they were adopted out to students every year at the end of the year. I am not sure now what happened to many of them.


----------



## Karlie (Aug 11, 2009)

(I like your Website OakRidgeRabbitry :])


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 11, 2009)

*Karlie wrote:*


> There are no types of shelters like that where I live.


Actually, your state has a House Rabbit Society chapter. 

http://www.indianahrs.org


----------



## Pipp (Aug 11, 2009)

Karlie wrote:


> Pipp, All of my rabbits get multiple hours outside of their cages in a 24x20ft play-pen, please don't put negative comments on my posts.
> And I belive it is better that they are turned into me and re-homed than turned loose or abandoned. I do the best I can do make sure all my rabbits get good homes.



Hey Karlie, glad to hear it, but it isn't it tough to juggle out time for all those rabbits? You can't put intact males together, and obviously not intact males and females. Can intact does all get along in a pen? Not sure how many you have, but run time for 20 individual rabbits would keep anybody hopping.

And my post isn't negative, it's not a commentary on your shelter (and it is good that you're calling it a shelter, it makes me think I should write up some forum definitions for 'rescue', 'shelter' and 'sanctuary'), you're doing a good thing. I'm specifically referring to the rules on THIS FORUM for advertising for donations. Because anybody can come on here and say they're looking for funds (or whatever) to support a rescue, get vet care for an emergency, etc, and not be legitimate, we protect our members by requiring that all such posts get Admin approval and meet a certain criteria. Since you added a post saying you're willing to pay a nominal amount and because you're not looking to be one of our officially supported rescues, the post was allowed to stay. 

The rest of my post was just saying what we think an ideal situation is -- a free-run sanctuary. This is best done in a rural situation where there's access to lots of hay, grass, space and 'outbuildings' for protection, and that's most often available via breeders, so I like mentioning it in these situations. 

The hard part is the spaying and especially neutering, but its possible to find vets willing to do so for reduced rates if its a 'formal' rescue. Then there can be official fundraising to cover the costs. 

OakRidgeRabbits


> Altering and home checks are not the definition of a legitimate rescue.



As noted, we're simply talking the forum's criteria, and thanks, but we know our definition.  

OakRidgeRabbits wrote:


> And rabbits do not need free run rooms or sanctuaries to be happy or to be considered "better off".



Better off means just that. A step up, or at least a step sideways. We think the rabbit's previous life should be a major consideration when placing rabbits in new situations. And the rabbit should be monitored -- contracts should be drawn up and contact maintained at least until their care and continuing interest in the rabbit is well established. This is particularly important when the rabbit isn't altered and the rehoming fee is nominal. The recipient may not place much value on the rabbit and end up 'setting them free' (to continue the cycle via more unwanted litters) or neglecting them in a myriad of different ways. It's also more important with first-time rabbit people.

OakRidgeRabbits wrote:


> A rabbit doesn't need to be altered to be happy, nor do they need a house larger than mine. Rabbits are perfectly happy just to have an owner who loves them, and a second chance at that is more than most people would be willing to give them.



I think I can safely say no rabbit is happy being altered.  While altering will greatly extend the life of a female, the main reasons I encourage altering in this case are those listed above. I've seen far too many rabbits who appear to have been placed in ideal situations become the victims of changed circumstances. Its nobody's fault, but life -- marital status, offspring, finances, housing, etc -- does not remain stagnant for the 10 years or so of a rabbit's lifespan. The best way to ensure breaking the cycle of unwanted rabbits via irresponsible breedings, abandonment, etc, is to spay and neuter.

As for the big house reference, I heartily agree. I always liken some of the more ardent rescuers as trying to make sure every poverty stricken African orphan is adopted by no less than Madonna. (I'll also point out that the orphans not adopted my Madonna have no sense of deprivation since they have no sense of what they're missing - and may not even like the lifestyle, but that's another story). 

On the other hand, placement going the other direction is problematic -- from Modonna to the orphanage is devastating. Thus my previous 'step up' reference. 

Back on topic, though, Karlie, you're doing a good thing. Good on ya! :thumbup


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Karlie (Aug 11, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> *Karlie wrote:*
> 
> 
> > There are no types of shelters like that where I live.
> ...





That is in Indianapolis, I meant locally, not many around me would be willing to drive up there to put their rabit in a rescue org. Most that give me rabbits to re-home usually require that I come get them, or they get set loose. I live around 4hours from Indy.



Pipp, I do house intact bucks together. All of my pet buck rabbits live in a big dog crate with diffrent levels. They are completly happy with the arrangement. No, not all of the bucks can be mixed but many I have can, the others just get put out for a few hours and when I go back outside put back up. As my runs are indoors it is very easy to let them have excersise time. Almost all my does are mixed as well.

I also do keep in contact with people who adopt rabbits from me, they all get calls every 3months the first year, and every 6months the following yearsto see how their rabbit(s) are doing and I often get alot of rabbits back once a month to get their nails clipped, I am positive most of my rabbits get very good homes.

Thanks though,

Karlie


----------



## Petey_bunny (Aug 13, 2009)

wow..wish you were closer... i have three or four extra cages and have been needing to get them somewhere so they dont jsut sit around and rust! lol.


----------



## Karlie (Aug 13, 2009)

Petey_bunny, thanks, this is sort of off topic but if you have a 4-H near you you could donate the cages to them if you wanted.

Thanks,
Karlie


----------



## Petey_bunny (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks karlie. i remembered there is a small animal rescue near me that i will prob give them to.


----------



## Karlie (Aug 28, 2009)

Thats good, I'm sure they will appreciate it!

Karlie


----------

